# ls -l shows mixed formatted dates



## getopt (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't seen such "mixed" date formats in a directory listing yet:


```
# ls -l 
total 147
-rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel   966 25 M 04:52 .cshrc
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     3  2 Apr 20:39 .p/
-rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel   254 25 M 04:52 .profile
-rw-------   1 root  wheel  1024  3 Apr 00:12 .rnd
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  6197 25 M 04:52 COPYRIGHT
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    47 27 Jul 22:16 bin/
drwxr-xr-x   9 root  wheel    47 27 Jul 22:16 boot/
dr-xr-xr-x  10 root  wheel   512 29 Jul 19:26 dev/
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     0 29 Jul 20:48 directory.lst
drwxr-xr-x  23 root  wheel   105 27 Jul 22:16 etc/
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    52 27 Jul 22:16 lib/
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     4 25 M 04:51 libexec/
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 25 M 04:51 media/
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 25 M 04:51 mnt/
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     2 27 Jul 22:15 nxb-bin/
dr-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     0 29 Jul 20:48 proc/
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   147 27 Jul 22:16 rescue/
drwxr-x--x   3 root  wheel     8  3 Apr 13:12 root/
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel   133 27 Jul 22:16 sbin/
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    11 25 M 04:52 sys@ -> usr/src/sys
drwxrwxrwt   6 root  wheel     6 29 Jul 19:26 tmp/
drwxr-xr-x  14 root  wheel    14 25 M 04:52 usr/
drwxr-xr-x  24 root  wheel    24 29 Jul 19:26 var/
```

What I like to know is, what might the reason for those lines with "M"? 
Can this be reverted to the normal looking?


----------



## Murph (Jul 29, 2016)

The most obvious immediate cause is a bad locale setup.  What does the output of `locale` look like, and what version of FreeBSD are you running?


----------



## ab2k (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi, i always using `ls -la` - it show me everything that i need. I bet that "M" you have mentioned, stands to a monday and it shows that it have been changed on current week for a better understanding...


----------



## Murph (Jul 29, 2016)

ab2k said:


> Hi, i always using `ls -la` - it show me everything that i need. I bet that "M" you have mentioned, stands to a monday and it shows that it have been changed on current week for a better understanding...



`/bin/ls -l` does not do that.


----------



## Murph (Jul 30, 2016)

getopt said:


> Locale is properly set on 10.3-RELEASE.



That doesn't really tell us anything about your locale configuration.  What is the output from the `locale` command?  The most likely explanation for the behaviour you are reporting is a bad locale configuration.

Edit: Also, the output from `locale -k | grep ^abmon_` might help with the diagnosis.


----------



## Murph (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, yeah, it looks like tmux is eating the non-ASCII characters.  A quick skim of the tmux docs tells me that it has some special handling of UTF-8.  I'm not certain, but it could be that it only supports UTF-8 for non-ASCII characters.  So, depending on your exact setup, the solution might be to convert to using de_DE.UTF-8.  Obviously, that's more complex than just setting LANG, as you need the outer terminal (i.e. console/xterm/etc) to actually be setup for UTF-8.

It could be a bug, or it could be that it is only intended to cleanly handle UTF-8.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 31, 2016)

Possibly related to Thread 57091.


----------

